# Jockey Plaza vende 12% más en primer trimestre



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jockey Plaza vende 12% más en primer trimestre 
Centro comercial pronostica ventas por US$340 millones hacia finales de este año


Juan José Calle, gerente general de Centros Comerciales del Perú, la empresa que administra el Jockey Plaza Shopping Center, anunció los resultados que alcanzó la empresa en el primer trimestre del 2005: un 12% de crecimiento en las ventas de sus locatarios respecto al mismo período del 2004. 



Una cifra por encima de sus estimados y que, según Calle, confirma que el crecimiento económico sí está afectando positivamente el consumo de las familias que acuden a comprar al centro comercial de Surco. Solo en marzo, este indicador creció en 16% respecto al mismo mes del 2004. 



¿Qué le ayudó a crecer a esta tasa? Calle destaca el papel de las promociones realizadas por los distintos operadores del centro comercial, del mismo modo que un mayor acceso al crédito: las colocaciones de la tarjeta de crédito del Jockey Plaza reportaron un crecimiento de 30% en el mismo período de análisis. 



MÁS ANUNCIOS 



Calle también destacó la obtención de una certificación de calidad ISO 9001 para los procesos de negocio de su empresa. Del mismo modo, anunció las próximas inauguraciones de dos nuevos locales: el segundo restaurante de TGI Friday's en Lima y un local de comida italiana. 



Con una ocupación de sus locales al 99%, Calle reconoce que la oportunidad para crecer está para aprovecharla, pero prefiere que este crecimiento sea liderado por los grandes formatos minoristas. ¿Alguien dijo Almacenes París? "Sabemos de su interés, pero dado que la empresa acaba de cambiar de dueños en Chile, aún no tenemos noticias de ellos. En todo caso, esperamos que nos consideren como una primera opción para venir al Perú", dijo el ejecutivo. 



Con París o sin París, el Jockey Plaza espera que este año las ventas de sus locatarios alcancen US$340 millones, 11% más que en el 2004.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que buenas noticia y que siga vendiendo mas y mas. Y ojala que llegue un punto y hagan otro centro comercial mas grande todavia.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Qué bien por el jockey plaza. 12% de crecimiento respecto del primer trimestre del 2004 refleja el gran mercado que aun existe en Lima para abrir mas malls. Yo creo que ya es hora de que abran otro jockey plaza en san isidro o miraflores. Si bien se han abierto varios centros comerciales, ninguno ha podido superar al jockey en calidad y servicio.

Por otro lado, tarde o temprano Almacenes Paris llegara al Perú, es un hecho.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que arreglen ese centro comercial bien chevere...ese que tiene a las trillizas. Deberian hacer un mall en Chorrillos en el Morro Solar con un mirador. Tambien deberian hacer el proyecto que le tienen para el Centro Civico.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tienes toda la razon Guillermo, el Jockey es unico. Bueno, quizas Las Begonias en San Isidro se parecen algo al Jockey, pues ahi esta Ripley, Saga, Tottus, Metro...estan construyendo un Casa & Ideas en el CC San Isidro, en Las Begonias hay un Makoto Sushi, un Mc Donald's, varias tiendas, y pronto un Starbucks...en Saga tambien hay un food court.

Pero seria bacan ver otro mall en Lima. Quizas Plaza San Miguel, despues de su remodelacion pueda competir con el Jockey.

Me encanta la idea de otro TGI Friday's! Eso si, me da pena los mozos, tener que trabajar con esos ridiculos sombreros!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

chevere...ojala dure mas que camino real


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Optimismo Bratzo.  Y lo mas chevere es que todavia hay espacio para hacer mas centros comerciales.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, el Camino Real obviamente tenia muchas desventajas, pero recordemos que fue el primer "mall" del Peru y de que estos inversionistas no tenian la experiencia que tienen ahora.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No había un proyecto para relanzar el CC, la zona en la que está ubicado es muy buena


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> No había un proyecto para relanzar el CC, la zona en la que está ubicado es muy buena


Pues creo que lo único que han hecho es cambiar las clásicas locetas azules por unas grises, peor en sí está recontra descuidado, aun se ven carteles de los negocios de principios de los 90's, hasta hay un stand de helados el tigres que hasta ahora no lo sacan...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Pues creo que lo único que han hecho es cambiar las clásicas locetas azules por unas grises, peor en sí está recontra descuidado, aun se ven carteles de los negocios de principios de los 90's, hasta hay un stand de helados el tigres que hasta ahora no lo sacan...


No se quién puso que dentro de los 7 o 10 malls que iban a hacer en Lima, uno era la renovación de CC. No me acuerdo quién puso esa nota, pero por la ubicación es una buena opción para los locales más "nice" de Lima, porque Conquistadores está casi lleno de locales y la demanda en la zona es alta.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> No se quién puso que dentro de los 7 o 10 malls que iban a hacer en Lima, uno era la renovación de CC. No me acuerdo quién puso esa nota, pero por la ubicación es una buena opción para los locales más "nice" de Lima, porque Conquistadores está casi lleno de locales y la demanda en la zona es alta.


fui yo! jejeje...sip, ya se viene un proyecto para el Camino Real...Interbank sera el responsable de sacar adelante el proyecto.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> fui yo! jejeje...sip, ya se viene un proyecto para el Camino Real...Interbank sera el responsable de sacar adelante el proyecto.


Buena noticia, Interbank me sorprende, apuesta por varias inversiones a nivel nacional, se está consolidando como uno de los mejores bancos, cerca al CC. hay un gran lote vacío si CC. es un éxito (como espero) fácil y terminan por construir un local grande o un edificio al lado.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> fui yo! jejeje...sip, ya se viene un proyecto para el Camino Real...Interbank sera el responsable de sacar adelante el proyecto.


y cual es exactamente ese proyecto, en que consiste???????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El proyecto creo que consiste en relanzar el mall, remodelarlo, atraer a una tienda por departamentos, unos multicines, un food court y mas tiendas...y sobretodo, crear una administracion central, pues actualmente no tiene.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

guillermo said:


> Por otro lado, tarde o temprano Almacenes Paris llegara al Perú, es un hecho.


Por esta noticia, parece que será más tarde...

Bye-bye *Almacenes París*
Que Almacenes París, la tercera tienda por departamentos de Chile, venga al Perú era, hasta hace dos semanas, una posibilidad. Hoy podría ser un imposible. Y es que con Cencosud controlándola, las posibilidades de que su expansión internacional alcance al Perú serían casi nulas. Ello, puesto que la mira del grupo que dirige Horst Paulmann estaría puesta en Argentina y Brasil  antes que en el Perú. Y más aún después de que Pablo Turner, ex gerente general de Falabella, y Andrés Belfus, ex gerente general de Ripley en el Perú, renunciaran tras el ingreso de Paulmann a Almacenes París. ¿Quiénes perderían con estos sucesos? Un centro comercial peruano que aspiraba a recibir a la prometedora cadena sureña: el Jockey Plaza Shopping Center. Será para la próxima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que tonto el tío ese, no se da cuenta que la demanda por almacenes en Perú ha crecido considerablemente y que además se estan construyendo malls por doquier, no sólo en Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ay, que se joda Almacenes Paris...tendria mucho exito en el Peru, pero si no quieren, al diablo con ellos. Lastima que no hay otras tiendas interesadas en invertir en el Peru.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

¿Wal-Mart no iba a abrir en Perú también?


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Filter said:


> ¿Wal-Mart no iba a abrir en Perú también?


Se rumoreaba que estaban tras la compra de supermercados peruanos, del grupo Ahold, pero desistieron de hacerlo por la baja penetracion que aun hay en Lima respecto de este rubro.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Chu... lastima bueno lo ideal es que las empresas que ya esten se fortalezcan y vayan a otros departamentos. Sería bueno que abran almacenes pero de otros paises como "El Corte Ingles" español o Mann-Mobilia alemana.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Filter said:


> Chu... lastima bueno lo ideal es que las empresas que ya esten se fortalezcan y vayan a otros departamentos. Sería bueno que abran almacenes pero de otros paises como "El Corte Ingles" español o Mann-Mobilia alemana.


ya te fuiste al otro extremo, esas tiendas nunca llegaran por estos lares. Concuerdo contigo en que ya es hora, y ya hay varios pero timidos intentos, de que grupos como Wong, Plaza vea, Ripley y porque no Hiraoka , se aventuren a entrar a provincias. Hoy en Dia 1 del comercio se vieron cifras muy alentadoras respecto del crecimiento y disminucion de la probeza en provincias con respecto a Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si ya se es dificil que esas empresas vengan a Perú, cuando ni siquiera estan presentes en otro pais de Las Americas jajajaja

Que la empresa peruana crezca!!! Falta una tienda por departamentos peruana tipo Ripley y Saga


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo opino que una empresa peruana podria invertir en el rubro de tiendas por departamento, ya que Paris no vendra. Aunque sera dificil competir con Saga y Ripley.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si de hecho tendrían que ser empresarios con mucha visión y que creen expectativa para que la gente compre allí.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

A juzgar por el lleno total de casas & ideas y del jockey en general, definitivamente todavia hay mercado para explotar en Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El mercado limeño tiene una demanda altisima que aun no se satura, Lima no tiene muchos centro de diversion por ejemplo, y definitivamente el lado comercial no se llena hasta que la gente diga basta!, los nuevos malls son los primeos pasos, falta que mercado peruano (mismo Gamarra pero algo mas sofisticado) entre con fuerza a hacerle competencia a ripley y saga.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, me consta. Cuando viaje a Lima, no habia mall que no estubiera lleno de gente, no habia Metro, Plaza Vea, Wong, Santa Isabel, Ripley o Saga que no estubiera repleto de gente comprando. Lo mismo en Ace y Casinelli. Las colas en los nuevos Tottus y Sodimac tambien eran larguisimas.

Veamos cuando comienzan a remodelar Plaza San Miguel.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

San Miguel es tambien un gran polo comercial, y cerca quedan grandes lotes vacios que pueden ser usados para abrir mas tiendas por departamento.


----------

